# Anubias Nana leaves starting to turn yellow



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my anubias, and I noticed some of the leaves are starting to turn a little yellow... hoping you folks might be able to give me some insight into why, if I should worry, and how I can fix it if it's a problem

Tank: 8G Fluval Ebi
Substrate: Fluval Stratum
Bioload: 1 single betta
I've had it since November 2011
It is attached to a piece of driftwood
Lighting is the standard Fluval Ebi lamp (13w flourescent tube), last changed in summer 2014
No CO2 or ferts
Other plants: an Amazon sword (I think) in the background
Water chemistry with the API freshwaterkit... pH is 6.8-7, gH is 3, kH is 2

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or comments...


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Probably phosphate deficiency because the older leaves look like they are more yellow than the younger leaves and GSA on leaves usually indicate lack of phosphate or too much lighting. If i have to take a second guess, it would be nitrogen


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

A little bit of no3 and definitely po4 would fix it. try EI method but instead of dosing everyday, do it only once a week.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Bien and Dawna. Mine started doing this in my low tech tank too. A little bit of modified EI dosing (I do it 2x a week but I do add Metricide) should fix it. For such a slow growing plant, Anubias sure seem to suck up the nutrients. One of the main reasons why they are great in waste management in low tech tanks.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys...! I think it's actually picked up a little already with the dosing I did on Sunday night so thanks for that - hoping for continual improvement. I've had it since it was a wee little thing so there's some emotional attachment


----------

